# Cinelli bars - D'Italia vs Del Mondo



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

I know the model 66 Campione Del Mondo has a slightly greater drop over the 64 Giro d' Italia (158 vs 138mm.) But I can't find anything about reach. Is the reach the same or deeper on the 66?

Also, looks like the 64 has a traditional length "straight section" before the bars bend forward. The 66 look like they start sweeping forward pretty close to the stem clamp. Can anyone who's ridden both bars comment on how that impacts hand positions? I rarely ride "sitting upright with palms on the straight section" but on occasion. . .like riding really slow when the wife decides to come out.

Thanks for any help. (Tough picking bars from photos when you've never had your hands on them!)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fantino said:


> I know the model 66 Campione Del Mondo has a slightly greater drop over the 64 Giro d' Italia (158 vs 138mm.) But I can't find anything about reach. Is the reach the same or deeper on the 66?
> 
> Also, looks like the 64 has a traditional length "straight section" before the bars bend forward. The 66 look like they start sweeping forward pretty close to the stem clamp. Can anyone who's ridden both bars comment on how that impacts hand positions? I rarely ride "sitting upright with palms on the straight section" but on occasion. . .like riding really slow when the wife decides to come out.
> 
> Thanks for any help. (Tough picking bars from photos when you've never had your hands on them!)



I'll look later today..I have them both...I don't remember the 66 sweeping forward.....The 65 Criterium bar has a pronounced sweep was it leaves the stem


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank Dave! And you're right about the forward sweep. . .I think I was reading the criterium description from this site while looking at the 66 picture: http://www.bikepro.com/products/handlebars/cinell_drop.html . . .scroll down Fantino, scroll down!

Question stands about the reach though. It would be great if you could measure reach of the two bars.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*7mm more on the '66*

At least according to the charts I have. I started in the 70's on the 66 and finally after about 30 years figured out for my size that the 64's made much more sense after riding ITM 260 and Deda 215 shallows, all in traditional bend with a drop resembling the 64's. Ha ha, no need to emulate Eddy. 63's were also popular when I was racing in the 70's but for some reason, I rarely see them today and they also had less drop than the 66 although their bend resembled the 66's versus the 64's. 



Fantino said:


> I know the model 66 Campione Del Mondo has a slightly greater drop over the 64 Giro d' Italia (158 vs 138mm.) But I can't find anything about reach. Is the reach the same or deeper on the 66?
> 
> Also, looks like the 64 has a traditional length "straight section" before the bars bend forward. The 66 look like they start sweeping forward pretty close to the stem clamp. Can anyone who's ridden both bars comment on how that impacts hand positions? I rarely ride "sitting upright with palms on the straight section" but on occasion. . .like riding really slow when the wife decides to come out.
> 
> Thanks for any help. (Tough picking bars from photos when you've never had your hands on them!)


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

boneman said:


> At least according to the charts I have. I started in the 70's on the 66 and finally after about 30 years figured out for my size that the 64's made much more sense after riding ITM 260 and Deda 215 shallows, all in traditional bend with a drop resembling the 64's. Ha ha, no need to emulate Eddy. 63's were also popular when I was racing in the 70's but for some reason, I rarely see them today and they also had less drop than the 66 although their bend resembled the 66's versus the 64's.


Thanks boneman, just what I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

The 66 was the deepest by far, and with a longer reach than the 63 or 64. The 63 had a bend much like the 66, but not as deep. People rode the 66 only if they were very tall; a person under 6 feet would rarely ride something like that, because the drop was so long. For me, at 5' 9", the 63 was a good compromise (and they were pretty rare!) along with a Cinelli 1-R stem. The 64 had a pretty shallow drop.

The Nitto Dream Bar is a superb bar that is much like the 63, but of far higher quality than any classic Cinelli bar. You can get them now. I have a 44 Nitto Dream bar with a Nitto Pearl stem -- bar better quality and probably far stronger than my old Cinelli combos.

You can find plenty of pics on Google, but here's a link to some comparisons and measurements: http://www.bikepro.com/products/handlebars/cinell_drop.shtml


----------



## perhakansson (Aug 3, 2010)

Why is it so hard finding info about reach for handlebars? You can get stems in increments of 5 mm and the drop for all bars are stated but its impossible to find the reach making it impossible to know where the hoods will end up for a given stem/handlebars combo. 
There are plenty of personal preferences and memories out there. No offense, it's really nice when you are in the mood for that, but I'm after the hard facts.
What is the reach for Cinelli 66 and 64 - center flat part to outermost bend measured with a good ruler parallel to the bar ends.

/Per


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

According to a Cinelli catalog from the early 80ies these are the facts; (reach/drop measured c/c)

mod 63 78/147
mod 64 78/142
mod 65 77/147
mod 66 90/156


----------



## perhakansson (Aug 3, 2010)

Marvelous, thank you very much!


----------



## LanterneRouge14 (Nov 5, 2011)

*campione del mondo*

(need to increase my post count before starting a new thread to ask a question...)

i've got model 66 campoine del mondo bars (with the standard 26.0mm clamp diameter) mounted with the ramps angling downwards a few degrees so that the deepest section of the drops are "flatter" (ie more horizontal). 

measuring center to center with a metal ruler gives me a reach of approximately 92mm, which is consistent/close with the catalog dimensions.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

It's nice to see Cinelli remaking some of their popular items, like bars and stems. I even see nice little chromed cable guides and toe straps in their 2012 catalog. Are we seeing a renaissance? I hope so.

http://www.cinelli.it/mc4/files/cinelli_features/catalogo_accessori_2012.pdf


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Fantino said:


> I know the model 66 Campione Del Mondo has a slightly greater drop over the 64 Giro d' Italia (158 vs 138mm.) But I can't find anything about reach. Is the reach the same or deeper on the 66?


We probably have a minor difference in our understanding of _slight_. 20 mm is to me _significant_.


----------

